# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > حرفه ای: پروژه اسمبلی: (پشته)  فاکتوریل توان و عدد اول n! 2^n n is it prime

## hovooo

اول باید از دوست خوبم هادی تشکر کنم که تو نوشتن برنامه و مخصوصا قسمت عدد اول خیلی بهم کمک کرد
این پروژه هم تقدیم به شما دوستان
پروژه اسمبلی
فاکتوریل 
توان و
 تشخیص عدد اول 
n! 
2^n 
n is it prim
در سه زیر برنامه جداگانه همراه با کلیر اسکرین
که البته زیر برنامه اول با الگوریتم بازگشتی نوشته شده 
و درهر سه زیر برنامه از پشته استفاده شده است
برنامه بدون کامنت هست اما هرجایی مشکل داشتید بپرسید من در خدمتم

البته انگیزه اصلی من مخالفت با فروش پروژه ها در وب که حتما تبلیغاتش رو  دیدید.
بعضی چیز باید به طور رایگان در وب قابل دست رسی باشه...(خواهشا نقد نکنید این نظر شخصیه ،... بزارید این تاپیک فقط برای این برنامه باشه)

----------


## Blunch

با عرض سلام و تشكر خدمت دوست گرامي

ميشه خواهش كنم لطف بفرماييد و كد برنامه اي كه تعدادي عدد دريافت كرده و از بين آنها
بزرگترين و كوچكترين عدد ورودي را نمايش دهد را بذاريد!!
 
با تشكر

----------


## hovooo

> با عرض سلام و تشکر خدمت دوست گرامی
> 
> میشه خواهش کنم لطف بفرمایید و کد برنامه ای که تعدادی عدد دریافت کرده و از بین آنها
> بزرگترین و کوچکترین عدد ورودی را نمایش دهد را بذارید!!
> 
> با تشکر


اولا که الان اصلا وقتش نیست
 اما فکر نکنم مشکل باشه

min رو 32766
و max رو 0 قرار بده
یه عدد به معنای ورود چند تا عدد از کار بر بگیر
بزار تو cx
یه حلقه بزار هر بار یه عدد بگیر 
اگه ازminکوچیکتر بود بزارش تو min
اگه از max بزرگتر بود بزارش تو max

وقتی حلقه لوپ تموم شد
حالا فقط MIN MAXرو چاپ کن
بازم اگه مشکلی داشتی من در خدمتم

----------

